# Excellent Lidl special offer



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Seagull (4 Apr 2007)

I'm not sure how healthy this fetish of yours is.


----------



## Jock04 (4 Apr 2007)

and in the unlikely event you tire of looking at it, there's always the JML ironing board cover - star of a million tv ads & cause of my gnashing teeth!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2007)

Seagull said:


> I'm not sure how healthy this fetish of yours is.


You are probably right - ironing boards should be treated as more than just objects of desire...


----------



## KalEl (4 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You are probably right - ironing boards should be treated as more than just objects of desire...


 
Do you never worry it'll buckle under the weight and cause a nasty injury...it's bad enough when you catch your finger in one of those things!


----------



## Flexible (4 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You are probably right - ironing boards should be treated as more than just objects of desire...



What about this

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/iron-man/index.html


----------



## Megan (4 Apr 2007)

What about No.19 instead of  No.21 ?


----------



## kilomike (4 Apr 2007)

Lads,

There's half price beer in Tesco, get a life!


----------



## Z100 (4 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You are probably right - ironing boards should be treated as more than just objects of desire...



Is [broken link removed] you Clubman?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2007)

No - my six pack is .


----------



## Z100 (4 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - my six pack is .




Ah ha, one of [broken link removed]?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Apr 2007)

No - but I'll keep trying.


----------



## kiwijbob (5 Apr 2007)

perhaps a new hobby then 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_ironing


----------



## Omega (5 Apr 2007)

kilomike said:


> Lads,
> 
> .....There's half price beer in Tesco.....


 
What's the offer?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2007)

Omega said:


> What's the offer?


Beer Going Cheap


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Apr 2007)

kiwijbob said:


> perhaps a new hobby then
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_ironing



[broken link removed]​


----------



## Megan (5 Apr 2007)

kiwijbob said:


> perhaps a new hobby then
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_ironing




At last something that makes ironing look COOL!!


----------



## joanmul (6 Apr 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Beer Going Cheap


It looks like an ironing board to me!


----------



## Towger (13 Jun 2007)

Clubman, the Ironing Boards are back again  [broken link removed] (does not state if she is included) and just add one of these [broken link removed] and you'll be on cloud 9.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jun 2007)

Please try to keep up!


----------

